# PLS HELP, my neon tetras are killing each other



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont know why, but this happens with every school of neons I have ever gotten. They act fine for a few months and now all of a sudden, they have all lost they're color and are battling it out with one another. also they are not schooling, they are going to different parts of the tank and being solitary. My water is good so I can never figure out why they are doing this. Earlier this month I lost one tetra, which I assumed was just a fluke but watching them fight and look stressed it seems so much worse. BTW--they're tank is in the entrance to my room, which makes me wonder if they are acting like this because they are stressed due to the fact I walk past theyre tank so often. Also theyre are currently 8 neon tetras in the school.


----------



## KevinP (Jul 24, 2010)

What are your stats(ammonia, nitrite and nitrate) also what size tank are they in?
What is your PH?
I have noticed with Neons that they normally chase each other around so that is nothing out of the ordinary. Is it just the neons in the tank?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

nitrate, i have gotten down to 40. nitrites 0. ammonia 0. ph 6.0. there tank mates are two dwarf gouramis and several balloon molly fry. they are in a 20 gallon tank. they are being moved saturday into a 46 gallon


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

define loosing their color. You could have neon tetra disease.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

well, were the color is usually very bright blue is now dull and very dark, and not shiny at all. and not that the red was ever as vibrant as the blue but the same thing has in fact happened to the red also. and what is neon tetra disease? I have never heard of this. Can it affect my other non-tetra fish?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

can anyone help they are still fighting, and i dont know whats wrong. I looked up neon tetra disease and I dont think my tetras have it. the only symptom they had was no coloring.


----------



## KevinP (Jul 24, 2010)

Your nitrates are a tad high. The only thing I can think of is for you to do a big water change to get those nitrates down. 
So for Neon tetra disease it can be spread to other fish but Neons are most susceptical to it. Are any of the neons not schooling with each other? You said they are losing colouration which is a symptom of it. Are of the fish having difficulty swimming? Are there lumps or backbone problems with any of the fish?
If you can notice a good amount of these symptoms in your fish I would recommend taking the infected ones out because there is no cure for this particular disease


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

there are four or three that are not schooling. i see no problems with swimming and no i dont see any having curved spines. except two are huge (bloated?) there bellies are very big, and i thought they were females about to lay eggs but i dont know..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you fish are not killing each other..not even harming each other..schooling species establish what is known as a pecking order to see how is boss.the top front fish is boss..now and then a lower fish will challenge a higher fish..trying to climb the ladder..no harm is done during these skirmishes..i am quite certain that your fish are not fighting..not unless they have talked to you and told you they were really angry at one another...
it does sound like neon tetra disease..i would try some metronidazole for a week or tow.....along with regular water changes...see how that works.......


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

i found a dead neon tetra this morning. When I look at the remaining fish they seem ok. They have their colors. And they are not fighting. Plus they are all back into a school. So I think it might have just been that they were establishing their order, and the one who was either the old leader or fighting for dominance is dead.


----------

